# browser crashes when opening facebook



## steven hall (May 15, 2008)

Im new! mac os x 10.4.6
 Within seconds of logging-in to my new facebook page, the browser crashes.'
 I check the mac report and it says 'Kern Protection failure'.
 I mailed facebook and they suggested it was a  cache/cookie problem.
 These I cleared but the problem persists. The report continued by mentioning Adobe Flash Player Failure 0
 I have upgraded the browsers and the Adobe Flash Player ( I think!)- still no joy.
 I am at the limit of what I know. Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (May 15, 2008)

Steven:

Which browser do you ? Safari, FireFox, Flock, Opera (Netscape, RIP)?

Try FireFox or FireFox Beta3.0b5

Have cookies enabled (or at least have the browser ask you each time) and java ON in your browsers.

Your using OS 10.4.6 maybe try to update with a combo update from the apple site... but i think it is a PPC you have?

Then to get the most out of your Web experience install Perian and Flip4Mac.


----------



## Giaguara (May 16, 2008)

Do you have any safari addons? saft, sogudi,stand..? Those may be calling for it.
Consider upgrading to 10.4.11.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 16, 2008)

http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20080514105420780


----------



## jafrane (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there.. I'm having the same problem, infact twice already in the last 10 minutes. Same problem, I was browsing at facebook using Safari when the following message appears: "You need to restart your computer. Hold down the power button for several seconds or press the restart button."

What the hell is happening? Could it be facebook?

My mac is using 10.4.11.. 

help..


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2008)

The need to restart your computer sounds like a kernel panic. Should not be caused by the browser or facebook.
Clean the caches on your Safari as the first step.
Can you post the panic.log from your computer? (Spotlight should find it)


----------



## missamy (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm having this same problem. I never had a problem until recently - just last week my MacBook completely lost its hard-drive. I had it replaced but lost all data so had to start all over again. I've reinstalled the hard-drive and just yesterday installed Firefox as my default browser.  I was able to access Facebook then.  But after I installed Flash on my computer, I can no longer access Facebook without it crashing immediately.  This does not happen with any other site - even ones that have flash applications. My Java is on and my cookies are enabled.  What is causing this.  It's mad frustrating!


----------

